# Fish hunter



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good Day!

I had a few forkhits since I got my fish hunter then last week decide to fix the forktip with a little sandpaper and its nice and smooth now.Then i put 2 different bandset on but still cant hit my target ,balls just flying all over the place. I have a guess that the forktips must be waxed maybe???Other then that no idea at all. I shoot the same way as did before nothing has changed about that the bands are cut correctly.Thanks; Jaydee


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Jaydee,

I had the same thing happen to me with the Hunter I have. Only a couple of months into slingshots it happened. I did notice though that because I was green wild shots were happening with other slingshots too. I mean so wild I nearly became afraid to shoot because they were so wild. With the hunter they were the worst though.

I reexamined the bands, pouch, ways I was attaching etc. everything to be sure they were equal, whole and healthy in all ways. Start from the beginning as it is said. I did find I needed to correct a few subtle things that have major impact on accuracy.

Another main contributor was simply me. I needed to correct my form in a couple of minor (but major) ways. Some of my correction needs came from work fatigue as I do wood flooring. I didn't realize right away that the fatigue was impacting my form in combination with the subtle tweeks on with the catty.

What helped me the most was I had to put it side for a while and come back to it with a fresh mind and voila I spotted all the issues. I used lighter bands (flats) then the flats that come with it.

Too, I find switching cattys takes extra concentration and assessing every aspect of form to be sure I shoot straight. Even more so if it has heavier bands than what I have been using.

For what it is worth, hope it helps.

Ray


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ray!
Me too I am at the border of being afraid to let the pouch go cuz I believe the ball will go outside the catchbox.This is a factor sure, but before had no problem shooting it and I just got an other slingshot and i shoot good with it then the fish hunter I have for 6 months now suddenly unusuable There must be a other reason


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

What are the hunters made of, if its thin layers of wood (plywood) the layers mite have had some movement, im no expert but i made one out of cheap plywood and it was okfor a month or so and it started to wonder, jeff


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

brooklyn, if u think abt. waxing the fork tips, maybe u can fix the problem when changing the style u flip the catty. if u flip it like our chinese friends the ruber will leafe the fork tips with very less friktion. this right flip style is very important on small forks like the hunter ore the milbro. this small forks realy dont like any canting, if u cant this small forks they get in trouble with there own bands.

the biggest problem when u have got lots of forkhits´, is that your mind is fixed on forkhits. try to control your mind. this is the hardest part of slingshooting!


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

The "Fish hunter" has pretty small forks, and very strong bands. I personally would not consider it as a beginners slingshot.
Get, for example, the well underrated Trumark 29TFo / Bat for beginning. Yes, they are much bigger and yes, they use tubular rubber (the best tubular rubber however, and you can always attach flatbands!). And start with bands you can pull back comfortably.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

It seems stable to the eye cant see any movment on forks its made of plywood yes .I'll try one more time with dif bandset and try the flip style method as I do hold the slingshot sideways like Chinese people but I never flipped it before and still never had any problem only now.After I 'll try to wax it.This catty Allready consumed many bandset Melchior and now it has a Tb gold 2cm/1.5 cm by 15 cm long useable surface.As said before I never had a problem like this and only got forkhits very few times in the firsts few months.I normaly use 3cm/2 cm and 15 long then at 9 meters I could not see where the ball flys so I reduced it now It can be seen it goes to the left allways or the bottom the others just fly around !!lol And I still get bandslap on my pointing finger its interesting cuz with stornger bandset (8mm steal)I did not get .hmmmm
Cheers


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> It seems stable to the eye cant see any movment on forks its made of plywood yes .I'll try one more time with dif bandset and try the flip style method as I do hold the slingshot sideways like Chinese people but I never flipped it before and still never had any problem only now.After I 'll try to wax it.This catty Allready consumed many bandset Melchior and now it has a Tb gold 2cm/1.5 cm by 15 cm long useable surface.As said before I never had a problem like this and only got forkhits very few times in the firsts few months.I normaly use 3cm/2 cm and 15 long then at 9 meters I could not see where the ball flys so I reduced it now It can be seen it goes to the left allways or the bottom the others just fly around !!lol And I still get bandslap on my pointing finger its interesting cuz with stornger bandset (8mm steal)I did not get .hmmmm
> Cheers


The hunter bands are very strong, try a single band on it for a while, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I recommend using the flipstyle shooting technique with the hunter. This way you are not afraid of fork hits. Usually this maybe subconscious fear is what causes your misses - get it out of your head.

Try instinctive shooting.

Do not look at the slingshot, look at your target. Focus on it. Then release.

Good luck!

Jörg


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys!
I've changed the bandset again a little stronger 3 cm/2 cm by 15 long. It went well this time until I tried to consciously flip it then I just heard the ball zzzzzz next to my head so the problem seems to be that subconscious I flip it to the left as I hold my slingshot sideways so thats why lot of my shots went on left side before. It seems that my fliping technique is not good .When I watched to hold the slingshot steady it went all good so for me, dont need oi flip it!
I had a great time now I shot until my pouch broke then continued with the slingshot from Mr hawk with tubes on and it was great as well.
I will put the weaker bandset back on tomorrow and see what it will happen .I believe now heavyer slingshot are better to aim and you have more control over them .then the ones with less weight.
Thanks again.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

On narrow forks I hold the catty at a forward angle (I refer to it as "pre-flipping"). This has totally eliminated fork hits on even the narrowest of forks and I don't have to worry about trying to flip the fork forward upon release. I posted these pics in another thread, but I couldn't find it, so here they are again. THe first pic is a typical (roughly) 90 degree (between forearm and fork) hold. Pic 2 shows the pre-flip hold, and pic 3 is a side view of what the hold looks like. Give it a try. It may work as well for you as it has for me.









_edited to add:_ Shot consistency is dramatically imporved with this hold as well.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> On narrow forks I hold the catty at a forward angle (I refer to it as "pre-flipping"). This has totally eliminated fork hits on even the narrowest of forks and I don't have to worry about trying to flip the fork forward upon release. I posted these pics in another thread, but I couldn't find it, so here they are again. THe first pic is a typical (roughly) 90 degree (between forearm and fork) hold. Pic 2 shows the pre-flip hold, and pic 3 is a side view of what the hold looks like. Give it a try. It may work as well for you as it has for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks looks to be good idea I will give it a try.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to believe that until I shot myself in the web one day. -- Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I used to believe that until I shot myself in the web one day. -- Tex


Sounds painful!







No troubles for me so far, but it is something to keep in mind. As I said in the other thread, the second pic makes the angle appear more severe than it really is (an odd camera angle). You don't need to hold the fork anymore than maybe 30 degrees farther out than the standard 90 degree hold.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Never had a fork hit with my hunter, ergo or ergo2.I managed to break my ebony ergo 2 when I dropped it on a tiled floor







but other than that no problems.
I have a couple of forks from Baumstam with an even narrower fork and again no problem.
I reckon what others have said about it bieng in the mind may be true. Also I never look at or aim with any part of the fork, concentrating solely on my target instead.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

When I have had shots go anywhere it was one of two problems,either the ammo was not heavy enough or the bands were not not pulled back far enough.I also got handslaps when the ammo was to light.


----------



## Beaujangles (May 23, 2010)

I'm still very novice to sling shots, but this past week, I had the same issue. I tried pulling the pouch to center chest instead of my normal anchor point for a few shots and then went back after I had a little confidence built up in the SS again. Worked for me.


----------



## Prof. Simon Peach. (Jan 16, 2010)

The products produced by Fish are first class mate.

Top spec laminates in a wide choice of colours (green or brown!)









Whichever colour you pick theyr'e both nice but the brown ones tend to shoot better,







(don't know why!)
!


----------

